

Most useful projects solved or helped with a website - troytabor

What do you think the most useful projects would be to humanity which could be helped or solved using a website? Can you name any that are running strong now?
======
gills
1\. Transparent, instant, geographically-relevant market pricing data.

2\. Voting, Republic-style (not to be confused with democratic-style).

~~~
troytabor
What is the difference between republic style and democratic style voting?

~~~
gills
(Representative) Republics use hierarchical voting: citizens elect
representatives, representatives vote on issues and elect representatives from
their own pool for higher bodies. Democracies give one vote to every citizen
on all issues. Examples are Washington (the state) voter initiative system and
Senatorial elections post-1913 (they were originally elected by state
legislature. see
[http://www.senate.gov/artandhistory/history/common/briefing/...](http://www.senate.gov/artandhistory/history/common/briefing/Direct_Election_Senators.htm)).

